# 2012 Sentra Headlightreplacement problem



## kyleax1 (Nov 3, 2017)

I just got some LED headlights and when I try to put the new H13 headlight connector into the headlight connector on the car it won't slide all the way in. The little peg in the middle of the connector wont slide back into the connector to allow the red bar to slide forward and lock it into place. Currently I can not find a way to make the connectors stay together other than taping them together with electrical tape. Can someone offer me a solution?


Thanks


Landon


----------

